# Is it a good idea to teach recall with a whistle?



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I started training Vegas with a whistle as a puppy, but I didn't have anywhere to get out and practice, and I didn't want to keep practicing in the neighborhood. Vegas has done some hunting training, and having a whistle for long distance recalls is very useful.

There's NEVER such thing as a useless trick! I think using a whistle for recall is a great idea.


----------



## Searcher (Aug 7, 2009)

I use a whistle, verbal command & elk call (small one). A woman at the dog park had one & when she used it to call her dog every other dog in the park came to her instantly.


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

I trained Harley to recall and 'drop' (sit at distance) on whistle command... Ive found it has been vital as he is a bit of a wanderer and ignores voices, but the whistle is a consistance sound and so he knows it means business...
It has been especially life-saving thr last few months as I have been ill and not able to speak loudly or very firmly on occasion whereas with the whistle I just peep on it and he'll do what I ask without me straining.

I suggest if you do have a go at whistle training, use a hunting whistle and not a sports or balled whistle as these are not as sharp as a hunting whistle and not quite as 'serious' sounding to a dogs ear


----------



## sarpoodle (Dec 26, 2011)

Leooonie said:


> I trained Harley to recall and 'drop' (sit at distance) on whistle command... Ive found it has been vital as he is a bit of a wanderer and ignores voices, but the whistle is a consistance sound and so he knows it means business...
> It has been especially life-saving thr last few months as I have been ill and not able to speak loudly or very firmly on occasion whereas with the whistle I just peep on it and he'll do what I ask without me straining.
> 
> I suggest if you do have a go at whistle training, use a hunting whistle and not a sports or balled whistle as these are not as sharp as a hunting whistle and not quite as 'serious' sounding to a dogs ear


Totally agree about whistles. I teach all of my dogs recall with a combined hand signal, whistle and voice command. I have the advantage of being able to whistle very loudly and consistently with my mouth, so don't require a mechanical device for recall. All of them know that my whistle means drop what you're doing and come. Every now and then, my wife will come into my office at night, frustrated that one of the dogs has decided to go exploring after being let out to go potty. She'll spend forever calling for it, before finally giving up. I go out to the front yard, whistle once, and about 6 seconds later, there the dog is smiling and wagging its tail. You can almost see the steam coming off of my wife's head, lol.

I also use an Acme Silent Dog Whistle for marking when training other behaviors. I favor this over a clicker because it too can be heard at a good distance, and allows me to have both hands free for other things. You can hold this silent whistle in your mouth comfortably by putting a 2" piece of clear plastic, aquarium tubing on the end of it. Here is the one I purchased recently off of Amazon for those interested:






This particular, silent whistle is a bit pricey, but worth it.

Greg


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I have taught both of my dogs to come to a whistle. I dont have a whistle, I just whistle (that way I never loose one! LOL). They both know the come command, and a hand command. The whistle is the most easy though, and I use it alot when out in the yard or off leash and I want the dog to follow me. Love it!


----------



## Milliekins (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks everyone  



Leooonie said:


> I suggest if you do have a go at whistle training, use a hunting whistle and not a sports or balled whistle as these are not as sharp as a hunting whistle and not quite as 'serious' sounding to a dogs ear


I'm not sure what a hunting whistle is and where to get one? I've seen some "working dogs" whistles: 

Acme 210.5 Working Dog Whistle: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies






(2 different frequencies - not sure how you choose what frequency whistle!)

I've been watching a couple of videos on youtube about training dogs with whistles and it looks great. I hope to achieve that level of training and obedience with Millie, some day!


----------



## sarpoodle (Dec 26, 2011)

Milliekins said:


> Thanks everyone
> I'm not sure what a hunting whistle is and where to get one? I've seen some "working dogs" whistles:
> 
> Acme 210.5 Working Dog Whistle: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies
> ...


A hunting whistle doesn't have a pea in it, so the pitch is constant. That's the key. Since you're in the UK, the Acme whistles are probably drop dead simple for you to locate in stores. Here is an example of a hunting whistle a lot of my teammates use with their dogs for Urban Search and Rescue. Since these dogs are working at a distance from the handler, and surrounded by a lot of noise, these come in handy. I can tell you, this whistle is loud to the dogs ears.

Roy Gonia Mega Whistle Black

Greg


----------

